# git Aufbau und Arbeitsablauf



## jimb0p (28. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich arbeite aktuell an einem Magento-Shop und wir möchten git nutzen um eine Versionskontrolle zu haben. Wie genau kann ich mir den Aufbau sowie den Arbeitsablauf vorstellen? Ist es so dass man einmal eine Entwicklungsseite hat und eine Liveseite? Dass quasi auf der Entwicklungsseite die neuen Features entwickelt werden und währenddessen immer die Änderungen an das repository gesendet werden, bis man sagt jetzt ist das Feature einsatzbereit und man pusht die Daten auf den Liveserver? Ich tue mich noch sehr schwer damit den Ablauf korrekt zu verstehen.

Gruß


----------



## Nino14 (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

git hat erstmal nichts damit zu tun, ob du eine Live oder Entwicklungsseite hast. Du kannst git zwar dafür nutzen auch Source Code auf Server zu verteilen, aber es ist nicht für den "Publish"-Prozess konstruiert. Dafür gibt es aber sehr schöne Tools die das für dich machen (z. B. Capistrano)

Git ist nur dafür da, dein Source zu verwalten und zu versionieren. Wenn du an einem Feature entwickelst, machst du das in einem Branch (oder Feature bei Gitflow). Bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und möchtest es Live stellen, Mergst du den Branch auf den "Master Branch", den du dann veröffentlichen kannst. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte schonmal helfen.

VG
Nino


----------

